

The phases of iPhone ownership – the end of the road - Jgrubb
http://www.ignoredbydinosaurs.com/2015/01/the-phases-of-iphone-ownership-the-end-of-the-road

======
daughart
Just because they sell a 16GB version doesn't mean you had to buy it. Needing
lots of space to record video is a niche anyway, like needing the iPod classic
for large audio libraries. People store images, video, and music on cloud
services now.

Your Luddism at the end seems reactionary.

------
umsm
One of the biggest mistakes apple made this year is introducing the base model
with only 16GB of space. Even though I love my iPhone, I think this is a
critical flaw.

